# Holiday Party Makeup Tutorial



## lashebabyy (Dec 26, 2013)

Hey Loves,

  Here's A Simple Glitter Makeup Tutorial For Holiday Parties! I Hope You Like It! Feedback Always Welcomed!

  ~Lashe Onamusi


----------

